

End of Britain - drieddust
http://pro.moneyweek.com/myk-eob-tpr-cut/PMYKP905/?utm_source=taboola&h=true
People will deep economic knowledge may be able to judge this tall claim.
======
osivertsson
Summary: Britain has too much debt, interest rates will raise, causing
financial and social collapse. You will lose everything. Panic! But if you
subscribe to MoneyWeek you will survive.

This is fear mongering. Without dealing with the issue of _who_ Britain own
debt to, and their agenda this says nothing.

Sigh, why did I spend so much time watching this junk...

